

The Case For (Almost) Monopolies - darxius
http://blog.priceonomics.com/post/48938736267/the-case-for-almost-monopolies

======
mooism2
I would hesitate to generalise from the behaviour of students to make sweeping
statements about the behaviour of large companies run by groups of atypical
individuals.

